# Setting the Braid/Router Depth



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If I ever get back to working on a routed track with braid, one of the toughest parts will be getting the correct height for the braid channel. With the braid approximatly .020" in height, the channel would need to be about .008" deep to get close to the "standard" rail height of .012".

Using a standard router, how do you get that kind of accuracy? Trial and error?

Has anyone ever built or raced on a braid track where the braid was simply laid on top of the racing surface?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe, is this for H O scale or for 1/32-1/24th? If for larger scale you want the braid slightly lower than the surface of the track so the tires don't catch on the braid... not sure about H O scale though. Trial and error was what I went with.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

It would be for HO with the possibility of it serving a dual purpose with 1/43.

My router's first incremental marking is 1/16" which is .0625", nearly 8 times the depth I want/need to go. I can certainly do trial and error, but how do you make it repeatable? That would be my biggest question.

I know in an older thread, SwamperGene mentioned using guitar string as a measurement of depth (with the trial and error method) and that still sounds like a good suggestion.

Maybe there is no good way to set the router to that fine a depth.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure I would even use the router settings for adjustment. I'd set the router up using a credit card, the guitar string, feeler gauge, possibly some poster board stock under the base as your setting it up. Start out at a zero cut, lowering the bit until you have the right cutting height. I'm guessing the braid will have some thickness tolerances, we're talking thousands now...
I would want the braid embedded a bit, just to help keep in place and make it easier on the rear wheels when you slide over it in a curve. If you don't, I'm thinking an automatic flip/roll over. You'll also may find the braid produces a different sound as the car runs on it, at least it did on the track I ran on. As always, opinions may vary...Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Not sure I would even use the router settings for adjustment. I'd set the router up using a credit card, the guitar string, feeler gauge, possibly some poster board stock under the base as your setting it up. Start out at a zero cut, lowering the bit until you have the right cutting height. I'm guessing the braid will have some thickness tolerances, we're talking thousands now...
> I would want the braid embedded a bit, just to help keep in place and make it easier on the rear wheels when you slide over it in a curve. If you don't, I'm thinking an automatic flip/roll over. You'll also may find the braid produces a different sound as the car runs on it, at least it did on the track I ran on. As always, opinions may vary...Just my thoughts...RM


You know, sometimes the simpliest suggestion is something you've never considered. Placing something like a credit card (I get a lot of those fake credit card-like thingies in the mail) under the router makes perfect sense. I just need to find something with the right height.

I already have a small test oval set up with braid, as well as a four foot straight, so I am familiar with the sounds as well as how each type of chassis reacts.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Most all stores have those plastic gift cards...Just pick up a few to play with, plus they want have the embossed/raised lettering to mess you up...RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> plus they want have the embossed/raised lettering to mess you up...RM


Yeah a lot of them do. But I have a bunch with no raised lettering. I knew I kept them for a reason - LOL.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Newspaper is roughly .003" thick Joe.
A couple 3 pieces stacked might work to get you close to .008".
Then there's always brass shim stock,or strip a couple of feeler gauges down for the ones you need.
Rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hornet said:


> Newspaper is roughly .003" thick Joe.
> A couple 3 pieces stacked might work to get you close to .008".
> Then there's always brass shim stock,or strip a couple of feeler gauges down for the ones you need.
> Rick


Another case of brain freeze --- I already have .002 shim stock. Guess what four of them make??? Thanks Rick.

Joe


----------

